# Quellen



## EgonOlsen (19. Apr 2006)

Hallo.

Wer sich gerne durch einen Haufen zumeist undokumentierter (und wenn, dann teilweise Deutsch und teilweise Englisch) Quellen wurschtelt, kann das jetzt...edit: Nicht mehr tun, leider.

Ein paar Dinge sind entfernt worden, damit niemand mit dieser Version die Online-Highscores manipulieren kann, aber ansonsten ist alles dabei. Also wen es interessiert...


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Apr 2006)

Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich Zeit oder Anlaß habe, in die Quellen reinzugucken, finde ich das einen netten Zug. Eigentlich nehme ich mir auch immer vor, meine Quellen zu veröffentlichen, aber dann habe ich doch keine Lust/Zeit, nochmal alles zu bearbeiten, um mich nicht dafür schämen zu müssen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Apr 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...aber dann habe ich doch keine Lust/Zeit, nochmal alles zu bearbeiten, um mich nicht dafür schämen zu müssen.


Das Gefühl wirst du nie ganz los, weil es immer Dinge gibt, die man besser, anders, schöner usw. hätte machen können. Das musst du ignorieren... :wink:


----------

